# not making 3.5 SE manual tranny with ABS anymore????



## adamjt (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't find a dealer that has a 3.5 SE with manual tranny and ABS anywhere...and you can no longer add it as an option with the manual tranny on nissanusa.com Does anyone know if nissan completely stopped making these with ABS?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You should be able to call a local dealer and special order one.


----------



## adamjt (Apr 1, 2005)

Ruben said:


> You should be able to call a local dealer and special order one.


Just called Nissan Consumer Affairs and tried on dealer, you can no longer get the 3.5 manual tranny with ABS. They completely removed the option for some reason or other This sucks, no ABS is not a good idea in new england.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sucks, I'd try looking for a used low mileage lease return.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i dont have abs and dont miss it. if you are a good driver you dont need it. the only time i ever had abs engage on other cars was on ice where brakes dont work anyway so what the point?


----------



## adamjt (Apr 1, 2005)

craigqc said:


> i dont have abs and dont miss it. if you are a good driver you dont need it. the only time i ever had abs engage on other cars was on ice where brakes dont work anyway so what the point?


Well I just put in an order at a dealer for a 3.5 SE w/abs, so i'll see tonight/tomorrow morning if they actually got it to go through. How long did it take everyone to receive their altima's from the factory???? Did it actually take the full 90 days????


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

adamjt said:


> Well I just put in an order at a dealer for a 3.5 SE w/abs, so i'll see tonight/tomorrow morning if they actually got it to go through. How long did it take everyone to receive their altima's from the factory???? Did it actually take the full 90 days????



Ordered mine Jun 27th 2002, picked it up Aug 30th 2002


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Just buy an automatic. They come with ABS.

Why Nissan would only put ABS on the automatics is a very interesting question indeed. Would like to know the answer to this one...


----------



## adamjt (Apr 1, 2005)

Well interestingly enough its been 2 weeks and the order seems to have gone through. One dealer told me they couldn't order it and I saw the manager on the computer trying and there are none left in the US with manual, 3.5 and ABS....very odd



Alti9 said:


> Just buy an automatic. They come with ABS.
> 
> Why Nissan would only put ABS on the automatics is a very interesting question indeed. Would like to know the answer to this one...


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Alti9 said:


> Why Nissan would only put ABS on the automatics is a very interesting question indeed. Would like to know the answer to this one...


Probably the same reason why they only offer traction control with a slush-box too... bah!


----------

